# Reflectology....BMW M6....pull up a pew and grab a brew....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Well this detail saw me take to the roads down to Gloucester….Cirencester to be exact….up at 3.30am on Friday morning for a 3hr drive…..waiting for me was a bit of a rare beast in the form of this M6….with the distance being as it was I had no way of knowing what I was letting myself in for…..erratic paint readings from 154 - 84 microns which made it all a bit frustrating as I wanted to give this a proper seeing to….one point of the bonnet read high and so did a few others points but there were the odd area of 84-88 which made me air on the side of caution….however this was on almost every panel with only the NS Rear quarter being steady and all in tune….after a recalibration to factory and then an hrs shim test on the evening of the first day saw the readings exactly as they were before….erratic on all but one panel….so it was a steady approach as my thoughts were with the low areas and not the high points….
So on arrival then the M6 looked like this….*









































































*As it was a cold frosty morning the interior was the first up with a swift vac with the seats being steamed….cleaned with Gliptone Cleanser and protected with Carpro Perl….
Before….*























































*Afters….*








































































*It was also an appropriate time to do the engine bay….
Before….*























































*After....*





































*With those 2 jobs out of the way it was time to crack on….wheels up first and they were tackled with Scholl Concepts Rim 7….
After application….*










*After 5 minutes….and some gentle agitation....*



















*they were then rinsed and it was onto the main wash….snow foam of Permanon Omega and a tickle round all the intricate areas with G101 and brush….washed with Permanon Yacht Cleanser, dried and then clayed with Bilt Hamber Clay and Permanon Hecta as a lube….another quick rinse and dry then it was time to go a hunting, swirl hunting….*



























































































*This was on the rear bumper….*



















*The bonnet read this….*










*And this respectively….*










*There were some higher ones in there as well but these were my concern….
Towards the end of day 1 I really needed to try and get some machine work in so gave these 2 a go on the bootlid….










New Scholl Concepts Orange Waffle Pad and S17+….I also broke out New S20 Blue….and I must say what a combo….absolute genius on the part of Scholl for S20 Blue….Broke out the Halide and got these….
Before….*




























*After….*





































*And as the sun was going down….about 4.30 and whilst packing away, it had been a long day….Paul, the owner caught an amazing picture on his camera and I thought I needed some of those….*





































*Day 2 saw me crack on with the NS Rear quarter…..now this caused proper issues and for what reason I couldn't fathom, every time I wiped away any residue it would mar but eventually got this….*






















































*Top of the quarter looked like this….*



















*And ended up like this….*



















*By now the batteries (mine)were on trickle charge due to the lack of sleep through body clock mayhem and thought I would give Scholl Concepts S2 Orange a go on the orange pad….yes this is a coarse polish but the pad made it react in a way that can only be described as "yet another Scholl polish to add to my collection" type of product….*














































*So I carried on with this combo and the NS ended up like this….*























































*Don't ask why the lights weren't on when I took these I must have been getting a little hot but please be assured there are light shots so don't panic….*

*Bonnet was next….S17+ and S20 Blue….*










*And I am not trying to hide anything as you can see with this next picture….as some have suggested….*










*The rest though I am pretty pleased with….*



























































































*Some more of the boot….*









































































*While the car was being turned round I took a few shots whilst out in the daylight….*














































*A few more shiny shots before I carry on…*.






















































































































*Anyway carrying on….*







































































































































*Mr Tickle came out for a little play and a few shots before IPA'd and LSP applied….*





































*Again not hiding anything….*
















































































































































































































*It was now time to apply this….*










*I have my own thoughts on this and as such have relayed these back to Lee, not because I don't think its any good, far from it as you will see from the final pictures but I am a big believer of relaying info to the direct parties and getting things ironed out before judging a product either bias or non bias….other than one slight hiccup the results only speak for themselves….*







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Thanks for taking the time to check in on another Reflectology Detail….I would like to thank Paul and his family for making my journey to Gloucester very hospitable…..and for looking after me in warm soup on cold cold days….a few of my favourite images from the detail….*


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Tremendous attention to detail! Looks like a mint example 

What dilution of PERL did you use on the interior?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply one word Stunning turn around , don't like the look of M6 and must be one of the stealth performance bargins for the future, great correction and some of the best clarity in reflection shots ive seen on this site so far that one with the gate was brilliant thanks for taking the time to share this with us


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

cracking work! Looks like you had fun with paint readings!! like the m6 bit rarer than the m5 now


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Top work as usual Russ.

Paul


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work Russ, Is the new scholl orange pad available yet?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Stunning finish mate! Keep up!
Did you applied Pearl on to the lether seats also?!
Thank you.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Superb work there. Was the correction done with just the single Orange waffle with mix of S17+ & S20 on the same pad?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work there mate :thumb:
Great write up too.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great job Rus amazing write up and photos.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

the m6 is a stunning car with an amazing engine
surprised more werent sold
looking rather good now
scholl polishes are next on my list of things to get


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good dude!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work there :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work! Very interesting write up too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

great job !!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top job Russ.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

L.J. said:


> Tremendous attention to detail! Looks like a mint example
> 
> What dilution of PERL did you use on the interior?


1:5



Scrim-1- said:


> Great work Russ, Is the new scholl orange pad available yet?


not that i know of mate....



Mr Singh said:


> Superb work there. Was the correction done with just the single Orange waffle with mix of S17+ & S20 on the same pad?


Pads were waffle and standard Scholl orange but wasnt single stage....S2 Orange was also used on certain areas....

Thanks for the comments and replies folks....


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning Russ.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome:argie:
I've got a 6 series to do this week.
Top job mate:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, and great write up


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice work and a good read :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

What a transformation , owner must be delighted, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work Russ :thumb:
can't wait to use my Ceramishield - have you used it on glass and / or wheels at all?..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice to see this in larger scale after seeing it on the camera when you popped by via going home. Looked great when I first seen it but in larger scale, just goes to show how crisp the finish is.


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice job,looks good.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic Russ - Amazing work and the pictures dont lie !!!!!


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Excellent work Russ and fantastic reflection shots.

I will be using my Scholl products for the first time come springtime and I wasn't aware to the new additions to their lineup.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> awesome work Russ :thumb:
> can't wait to use my Ceramishield - have you used it on glass and / or wheels at all?..


Yes mate it went on everything from paint to exhaust tips....


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Amazing work Russ :thumb:


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

Black's cheating 

Bloody brilliant mate. Amazing how you can transform a car. Still very new to using detailers, but examples like this just go to show that it's worth every penny.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers Phil hows the motor....


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top work and the M6 is as it should be , perfect finish :thumb:


----------



## Andyowl (Mar 12, 2011)

:thumb:Stunning job as usual there Russ! See you have now gone nationwide!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Andyowl said:


> :thumb:Stunning job as usual there Russ! See you have now gone nationwide!


it certainly appears that way mate....


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

top work as usual russ

when you around my way
ill nip over for a natter if thats ok


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Enjoyed that write up Russ,great work mate.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> top work as usual russ
> 
> when you around my way
> ill nip over for a natter if thats ok


dont get much over that way mate....all seems to be south of me....


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

nice job...


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great Russ :wave:


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love this, great work on it too. Surprisingly affordable these beasts are now... Well to buy that is! I'd struggling running the V10 for he 25k ish miles a year I do!!


----------

